# blizzard 06



## anacunt (17. November 2005)

das neue blizzard hat kein cantisockel mehr am hinterbau! das zeitalter der v-breake ist vorbei  schde eigentlich!!!!


----------



## digi03 (17. November 2005)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> das neue blizzard hat kein cantisockel mehr am hinterbau! das zeitalter der v-breake ist vorbei  schde eigentlich!!!!


Das war 2005 schon vorbei.
Da gab´s nämlich auch schon keine mehr. Deshalb habe ich mir extra 2004 noch eins der letzten 2004er gekauft.
Die Cantisockel wollte ich unbedingt noch haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (17. November 2005)

Ich finds auch  nicht ok das kann man doch nem Blizzard nicht antun   
Auch beim Vertex sollte die option zur V-Brake noch da sein denn zb bei meinem Gewicht 55 Kg reicht die V-Brake aus und ist natürlich viel leichter


----------



## clemson (17. November 2005)

lohnt sich woh nicht mehr....
der trend geht zur scheibe....
aber mein 04 hat auch noch cantis...und nun fahr ich doch scheibe


----------



## dertutnix (17. November 2005)

... ich sag's mal so: mein 04er hat noch beide aufnahmen, wenn ich die avid drauf hab, stört mich die scheibenbremsaufnahme, wenn ich die louise fr draufhab, stören mich die beiden "geschwüre" ... insofern find ich es nur konsequent, wenn dieser fantastische rahmen auch stilistisch pefekt rüberkommt! völlig klar aber dann auch, dass es für die nichtscheibenbremsfraktion jetzt ggf heisst, alternativen zu den aktuellen blizzards zu finden ... eigentlich schade (andere stahlrahmen haben zumindest die möglichkeit, dass die canti-aufnahmen abgeschraubt werden können und somit die optik stimmiger ist! warum dass rm nicht schafft, zumal der rahmen ja nachwievor kein "schnäppchen" ist ...)


----------



## s.d (18. November 2005)

Ja oder was natürlich am Besten wär zwei verschiedene Versionen aber das ist wohl etwas unrealistisch


----------



## digi03 (18. November 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ja oder was natürlich am Besten wär zwei verschiedene Versionen aber das ist wohl etwas unrealistisch


Wieso unrealistisch?
Es gibt genug Rahmenhersteller, bei denen man bei ein und dem selben Rahmentyp
zwischen Disk only oder beidem wählen kann. Und die sind oft beim Preis wesentlich tiefer angesiedelt.
Ich finde manches an der Modellpolitik von RM einfach am Kunden vorbeigebaut.
Aber die haben ein riesen Plus!!!
Der, sorry (blöde) Rocky Kunde kauft  ja sowieso alles was die bauen. Und das zu jedem Preis.  
Ich gehöre ja auch dazu, sonnst hätte ich keine 2 Bikes von Rocky. Für meinen Geschmack hat Rocky zum Beispiel
keinen All-Mountain Rahmen mehr im Programm. Das ETS-X ist für mich keins (Steifigkeit, Lenk/Sitzwinkel, Praxistauglichkeit) und so weiter, und das neue Slayer ist keins "mehr"!!
In meinen Augen schert sich Rocky einen Teufel drumm, was der Kunde will.
Leider. Wenn der "Kult um Rocky Mountain mal 
nicht mehr den momentanen Stellenwert hat, werden die sich ganz schnell umstellen müssen.
Dann kannst du vieleich auch wieder zwischen Disk only oder Canties wählen.


----------



## s.d (18. November 2005)

Ja da hast du wohl recht ich hätte das alte Slayer einfach im Programm behalten und das neue einfach anderst benannt. RM hat es eben nicht nötig so kundenorientiert zu sein wie  eine Newcomermarke. Aber mal sehn was die nächsten Jahre so bringen


----------



## anacunt (18. November 2005)

ich findde scheiben auf nem blizzard ist ein stilbruch! auf diesem rad haben scheibenbremsen nichts verloren!


----------



## clemson (18. November 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso unrealistisch?
> Es gibt genug Rahmenhersteller, bei denen man bei ein und dem selben Rahmentyp
> zwischen Disk only oder beidem wählen kann. Und die sind oft beim Preis wesentlich tiefer angesiedelt.
> Ich finde manches an der Modellpolitik von RM einfach am Kunden vorbeigebaut.
> ...



in meinen augen ist das ets-x ein feines al-mountain bike, wobei ich diese marketing hype drecksbegriffe bald nicht mehr hören kann

man kommt damit sehr fein die berge hoch und sehr fein wieder runter....

und das nächste thema wäre das rm nicht  nur für den deutschen markt baut und von daher man schlecht behaupten kann  an wechen kundenwünschen sie vorbei gehen...deutschand ist nicht der nabel der welt.....
auch wenn sie wegen mir das alte slayer auch im programm  hätten lassen können...
nur zuviele model im programm sind auch wieder nicht gut und so eine gro´ße bikefirma ist rocky dann auch wieder nicht............

aber es war ja ein blizzard thread.......darum back to blizzard


----------



## digi03 (18. November 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> in meinen augen ist das ets-x ein feines al-mountain bike, wobei ich diese marketing hype drecksbegriffe bald nicht mehr hören kann
> 
> man kommt damit sehr fein die berge hoch und sehr fein wieder runter....
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir Recht mit dem Inhalt dieses Threats. Der gehört normaler weise in ein extra Thema.
Nur eins noch: ETS-X; All-Mountain? Versuche mal es zu tragen! für alle, die mal über die Alpen wollen  ) 
auch wenn ich das nicht unbedingt will, aber die soll es geben!
Wie isses mit Trinkflaschen?   Und der Lenkwinkel? Der wird auch immer flacher!!!
Andere Länder? Wieso ? Was haben andere Länder anderes. Haben die automatisch andere Fahrinteressen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (19. November 2005)

@digi03
tragen ist kein problem, da lassen sich eine menge anderer bikes schlechter tragen und ich dürfte meins schon schön tragen 

flaschen kein problem in den rahmen bekommst du ohne probs eine 1l flasche und an der unterseite des rahmens geht noch eine.

habes sowohl in den alpen, dolomiten, gardasee getestet und für mich ist es  ein perfektes gebirgsrad.....auch 3 gondel tour in bozen war kein problem...

und wo iegt bei tragen das problem? quer auf rucksack geht, schulter uner sattelnase nase kein problem....
schließlich ahts die vorteile eines klassischen diamantrahmen.....

"für alle, die mal über die Alpen wollen  ) 
auch wenn ich das nicht unbedingt will, aber die soll es geben!"
ist mein heimatrevier


----------



## digi03 (19. November 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> "für alle, die mal über die Alpen wollen  )
> auch wenn ich das nicht unbedingt will, aber die soll es geben!"
> ist mein heimatrevier



Du hast´s gut  
Weiterhin viel Spaß in deinem Heimatgebiet.


----------



## clemson (19. November 2005)

danke danke ich weiß mein heimarevier zu schätzen

stand aber damlas auch vor der entscheidung slayer oder ets-x und fand für mich das ets-x als besseren allrounder.....

naja nun hoffe ih  ma das ich endlich mein bizzard fertig aufgebaut bekomme...dafür sind ja schechte winterwochenende perfekt...außer es liegt zu  guter powder..dann mußen die skier herhalten


----------

